# knife sharpening



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

IMO.. there are (2) kinds of sharp.. wire stripping sharp and meat cutting sharp.. I use a wet stone for meat cutting sharp and one of these for wire stripping sharp..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wet stone for me, too.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I use a diamond stone on mine. The best thing I've seen is a bench grinder, turned backwards so the wheel spins up, with a fine grit sand flapper on one side and a buffing wheel on the other. 
You only have to use the sanding wheel if your blade is fubared and the buffing wheel gets it surgical sharp.

They have a setup like this at a meat processing plant here. I've been going to make one for myself but haven't messed with it yet.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

That's pretty cool. I suck at knife sharpening.


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

Wonder where I could find some burnt-out high pressure sodium lamps?


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

It's not a knife, but it's close.


----------



## iJuke (Jan 27, 2011)

Being abbid hunter as well as a Electrician


----------



## iJuke (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is the best sharpener I've ever used!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

iJuke said:


> Being abbid hunter as well as a Electrician



How do you hunt an ABBID?:jester:


----------



## iJuke (Jan 27, 2011)

Just check it out... You won't be disappointed!









http://www.speedysharp.net


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

I think it was Harry that used this one alot...









JA JA JA :jester:


----------

